# Recommendations for a Fanta Orange/Fanta Grape juice



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

Can anyone recommend a Fanta Orange and/or a Fanta Grape type juice WITHOUT ICE OR MENTHOL.
I tried Fantasi Orange and while I loved the flavour, the ice (and menthol in general) actually makes me nauseous.

*EDIT*
Unfortunately I do not diy, so am looking to purchase from a vendor unless someone is able to mix for me - I am prepared to pay for that.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/3/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Fanta Orange and/or a Fanta Grape type juice WITHOUT ICE OR MENTHOL.
> I tried Fantasi Orange and while I loved the flavour, the ice (and menthol in general) actually makes me nauseous.
> 
> .



You could try this recipe and leave the Ws-23 out - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&owner=all&suggestions=0&name_like=Funta

This is one of Theo's recipes - I think his handle is @Chukin'Vape. Very authentic Fanta Orange, but I'm not sure how it wil turn out without the WS-23. Maybe just reduce it a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You could try this recipe and leave the Ws-23 out - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&owner=all&suggestions=0&name_like=Funta
> 
> This is one of Theo's recipes - I think his handle is @Chukin'Vape. Very authentic Fanta Orange, but I'm not sure how it wil turn out without the WS-23. Maybe just reduce it a bit




Thanks for the suggestion @RenaldoRheeder , unfortunately I do not mix my own juice so was looking to purchase.

.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/3/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @RenaldoRheeder , unfortunately I do not mix my own juice.
> 
> .



Sorry mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

@Andre sent me some recipes as well but unfortunately I could not find someone local who had all the necessary concentrates to mix them for me so I'm resorting to store bought juices..

.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/3/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @RenaldoRheeder , unfortunately I do not mix my own juice so was looking to purchase.
> 
> .


The guys at BLCK have a DIY Bar, so they can mix up any recipe you give them. So you don't need to do any mixing yourself. I also love Fantasy, this is why I created Funta and now Grape Ice. The ws23 in there is no where near as potent as Fantasy. From the sound of things, and your specific requirements - DIY is a good option for you, and with the DIY bar at BLCK, you don't need to do anything, they will take care of it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

Chukin'Vape said:


> The guys at BLCK have a DIY Bar, so they can mix up any recipe you give them. So you don't need to do any mixing yourself. I also love Fantasy, this is why I created Funta and now Grape Ice. The ws23 in there is no where near as potent as Fantasy. From the sound of things, and your specific requirements - DIY is a good option for you, and with the DIY bar at BLCK, you don't need to do anything, they will take care of it for you.




Thanks very much for the info @Chukin'Vape . I was completely unaware of this.

.


----------



## Hooked (11/3/19)

@ddk1979

Does it have to be Fanta Orange? If not, I would highly recommend this

*Brand: Chill (int.)
Juice Name: Orange Peach Soda*
Flavour description: peaches, oranges, notes of mango

It's sooooo nice, with a lovely soft flavour. I don't taste any mango.

And then there's this one (which I don't like - it's too sweet for me)
Brand: Paulies & Orion
Juice Name: Mr O

And this one, but it has a very light flavour:
*Brand: Vape Elixir
Juice Name: Beetlejuice*
Flavour: orange and nectarine

*Brand: Vape King
Juice Name: Crushin' Orange*
Flavour: home-mix orange juice
Don't know what it's like yet.
This is from VK's "normal"range i.e. not their new Prime liquids
Low price!

*EDIT: How could I forget this:*
Brand: Zenkhulu
Juice Name: Orange
Flavour: sweet, juicy, summer orange

It's a lovely juice and not sweet as Zenkhulu apparently does not use sweeteners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (11/3/19)

ddk1979 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Fanta Orange and/or a Fanta Grape type juice WITHOUT ICE OR MENTHOL.
> I tried Fantasi Orange and while I loved the flavour, the ice (and menthol in general) actually makes me nauseous.
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...


Maybe give Surge from NCV a try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979
> 
> Does it have to be Fanta Orange? If not, I would highly recommend this
> 
> ...




Thanks @Hooked , much appreciated

.


----------



## Silver (11/3/19)

Very informative @Hooked - thanks

I forgot about Vape Elixir Beetlejuice and the Zenkhulu one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/3/19)

Chanelr said:


> Maybe give Surge from NCV a try





@Chanelr , unfortunately it has ice, but according to @Vapington (the owner of NCV) the juice is only slightly cool.

I'll try it out when I get the opportunity but the strange thing is that while I've never been a fan of ice/menthol, over the past year ice and menthol make me extremely nauseous. 

.


----------



## Hooked (11/3/19)

Silver said:


> Very informative @Hooked - thanks
> 
> I forgot about Vape Elixir Beetlejuice and the Zenkhulu one



Yes, they're both very good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr Vape (12/3/19)

Have you tried this I love it

https://www.avacarevape.com/shop/vaping-liquids/exotica-grape-enigma-120ml/?age-verified=86c08d4f6f


----------



## ddk1979 (12/3/19)

Mr Vape said:


> Have you tried this I love it
> 
> https://www.avacarevape.com/shop/vaping-liquids/exotica-grape-enigma-120ml/?age-verified=86c08d4f6f




@Mr Vape , I haven't tried any of the recommendations offered thus far - it depends on what is in stock at the local retailers.
After being disappointed by juices that I've ordered online, I now always try before I buy.
Also, the Cape Vape Fest is about 3 weeks away, so hopefully I'll get an opportunity to try out the recommended juices as well as a larger selection.

Thanks for the recommendation.

.


----------

